# Steve borsuk newbie



## emanueltim

Hello everyone i am Steve Borsuk, i love classical music

Regards:
Steve Borsuk
http://www.steveborsuk.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/steveborsuk111.jpg


----------



## hreichgott

hello! welcome to the forum.


----------

